# What's your favorite camp meal?



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 17, 2012)

Which is your favorite camping meal, breakfast, lunch, or dinner.  And what's your favorite at that meal?  My favorite is breakfast, and my favorite breakfast at camp is pancakes and bacon.  I like sausage better than bacon.  But the smell of bacon over a campfire, in the morning, is simply irresistable.  I really like scrambled eggs over a camp fire too.

For dinner, there is no better aroma than chicken soup.  But my favorite camp dinner is fresh caught and cleaned brook trout, pan fried, with maybe some fried potato slices.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Hoot (Aug 17, 2012)

Mornin's are great in camp. The smell of smoke, blended with coffee and bacon. Hard to beat! But I gotta agree with the fresh caught fish. Not too much is finer for lunch or supper.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 17, 2012)

I love the smell of camp smoke in the morning.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 17, 2012)

Camping Out: The only time, we have ever camped out was on El Camino Santiago, which as you know, is the Santiago Saint James Walk through Spain ... We took the Portugal Route the first time, the coastal highway ... It was springtime ... I was a bit nervous, since I had never slept under the stars ... close to an 11 th century Monastery.  

None the less, the freshly caught fish seared on flame of fire is best recorded in my olfactory. The next town at sunset, was a Hotel for the Manhattaner !  

Good Post.
Have nice August. 
Margaux.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 17, 2012)

Favorite camp breakfast, pancakes or biscuits and sausage. Not really a coffee person. Favorite dinner is fresh speared, blackened black grouper and grilled lobster. The Keys have campgrounds with boat ramps. Sadly more and more areas are becoming no spearfishing zones.


----------



## Caslon (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm gonna fall back on the old saying, "everything tastes better when it's cooked in the rugged outdoors."

If I had to choose, freshly caught fish or any food item that wasn't brought along for the trip.


----------



## DMerry (Aug 18, 2012)

Oops.  Maybe I don't belong here.  My favorite camping dinner is a can of New England bake beans and hot dogs where the weiners are cooked on a stick over hot coals.  My favorite breakfast was fried salmon steaks from a salmon that was caught the day before; it was my dad who caught the salmon, not me.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 18, 2012)

My best ever was a dinner I cooked after visiting Pikes market in Seattle. We were camped in the rain forest and I purchased some fresh lemon pasta and we grilled some fresh lobsters along with baby vegetables.

Our last trip I made skillet potatoes with chorizo and some scrambled eggs. Most mornings just consist of whole grain bread with peanut butter and coffee.I have not had trout and eggs for years but that was pretty good.

Lunch while camping is usually salumi and cheeses and maybe some olives.We just snack for lunch.

Dinner is my favorite and we like to make Carne Asada tacos or Chicken tacos at least once most trips.

If we leaving the campsite all day we use the slow cooker for stews or meatballs so we aren't rushed when we get back.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 18, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> My best ever was a dinner I cooked after visiting Pikes market in Seattle. We were camped in the rain forest and I purchased some fresh lemon pasta and we grilled some fresh lobsters along with baby vegetables.
> 
> Our last trip I made skillet potatoes with chorizo and some scrambled eggs. Most mornings just consist of whole grain bread with peanut butter and coffee.I have not had trout and eggs for years but that was pretty good.
> 
> ...



I'd love a Carne Asada burito or taco (taco has to be made on fresh corn tortilla) right not.  Alas, I'm trying to behave myself and lose some weight.  I can just taste good Carne Asada when camping.  That would be sooooo good.  That might even beat out fresh caught Brookies, but then again, have you ever had the fish and foil-wrapped it with a bit of butter, sliced carrots, sliced potato, and onion?  It's incredible.   Now I can't decide what is my favorite camp supper.  Oh, I know!  It's whatever is cooked over the fire.

Oh, and D'Merry; there is absolutely nothing wrong with beans and hot dogs while camping.  I'd eat that if I had to heat the beans in the can.  I love beans and hot dogs.  And yes, the hot dog has to be speared on an appropriate pointy stick, made pointy with a pocket knife.  And then the stick can be reused for making camp biscuits, and roasted marshmallows.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 18, 2012)

When we were kids,  Dad got tired of hot dogs on a stick, tired of hot dogs period, something us kids couldn't eat enough of.  Mom made hamberger- hot dogs.  Possibly a meatloaf recipe, rolled in corn flakes or wheaties, and formed around green willow sticks.   Dad liked them better, so we had them a lot.  We didn't have to go camping. We had plenty of summer backyard fires.  Night time always ended with S'mores and toasted marshmallows.  
--
As an adult camper, I like scramble eggs,  bacon and poatoes fried in bacon grease.  And the mixture of fresh air, smoky fire smells,  cooking smells and pine or woodsy smells.  Wish you could bottle that and take it with you.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2012)

Haven't camped in centuries, but my all-time fave was fresh caught Lake of the Woods walleye fried in lots of butter.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 18, 2012)

the sounds of the stream as we fish for trout. The excitement of  catching your limit. the ride back to camp on your horse who wants to get home as badly as you do. Cleaning your trout, and it had to be the limit  nothing else would do. Then you would hear the sound of the match as daddy started the fire. sliced potatoes, cut as thin as possible, careful for your fingers. Some cut up onions in the skillet along with some oil and butter, then potatoes, take a deep breath  oh how good it smells. Now get you big ci skillet ready with  oil and butter and carefully put in the  trout that you've lightly dusted in flour. Golden brown ahhh I think everything is about ready. Let's see we have fried potatoes and onions, sliced tomatoes we brought from the garden at home, lightly golden trout, now give them a squeeze of lemon, ahhh so good, Is anyone watching as I sneak a bite of the fish?  Buttered toast, a peach cobbler for afterwards, and corn browned in  a pan with butter. Ahhh life is good the coffee on the fire has a much deepr risher smell than at home. Yes I'll have some... Another trout please I'm full now and let's sit here and relax a moment before we do dishes   This is the life. Time for another cuppa and a sweater. Night folks. We need to catch some more rainbows for breakfast.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2012)

kadesma said:
			
		

> the sounds of the stream as we fish for trout. The excitement of  catching your limit. the ride back to camp on your horse who wants to get home as badly as you do. Cleaning your trout, and it had to be the limit  nothing else would do. Then you would hear the sound of the match as daddy started the fire. sliced potatoes, cut as thin as possible, careful for your fingers. Some cut up onions in the skillet along with some oil and butter, then potatoes, take a deep breath  oh how good it smells. Now get you big ci ckillet ready with  oil and butter and crefully put in the  trout that you[ve lightly dusted in flour. Golden brown ahhh I think everything is about ready. Let's see we have fried potatoes and onions, sliced tomatoes we brought from the garden at home, lightly golden trout, now give them a squeeze of lemon, ahhh so good, Is anyone watching as I sneak a bite of the fish?  Buttered toast, a peach cobbler for afterwards, and corn browned in  a pan with butter. Ahhh life is good the coffee on the fire has a much deepr risher smell than at home. Yes I'll have some... Another trout please I'm full now and let's sit here and relax a moment before we do dishes   This is the life. Time for another cuppa and a sweater. Night folks. We need to catch some more rainbows for breakfast.
> kades



Ma, what a wonderful memory!  I made a mind movie just reading your description!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 18, 2012)

Kades, you make me wish I ten years old again, with a fishing pole in my hands, a worm can on my belt, a container of extra hooks in my pocket, and a warm summer day, walking a stream, or wading down the middle of it.  My Dad would frequently scold me - "Don't walk so heavy.  You're gonna scare the fish away."

Close to where the stream emptied into Lake Superior, there was a four inch pipe that rose 2 feet from the ground, with ice cold spring water that gushed from the top.  I'd be all hot and sweaty.  I'd wash my face by capturing handfuls of water and scrubbing it on my skin.  Then, I'd just bury my face in the water and drink until I had to come up for air.  We'd drive back home with our creels filled to the legal limit of Eastern Speckled Trout, Rainbows, and the occasional brown trout.  The ensuing meal was trout, cooked like in Kad's memory, and home made french fries.  My Dad didn't want the fries, just that wonderful fish.  And it made a difference where we caught them.  If we caught our fish from the Pine, or the Black, or the Clear, or even the Bisquet (it's not spelled biscuit, but my spelling is probably off.  It's a Native American spelling), it was planted fish, with white flesh that was good, but not spectacular.  But if we fished the Ankadosh, or the Neomakon, or the Roxbury, the fish was wild, with that pinkish-orange flesh, and amazing flavor.

Man, do I ever miss those days.  I wouldn't trade my current life for them, as my DW, kids and grandkids bring me more joy than any other thing in the world could.  But if I could somehow, just spend an occasional day with my dad, on one of the great streams, and fill my creel alongside him, and share it with my own family, well, that would be a bit of Heaven.  I hope they have trout streams in Heaven.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## chopper (Aug 18, 2012)

I have mentioned them before, but I just love Camper Pies.  I'm sure I love them because I have childhood memories of making them. 

After spending quite a chunk of time running through the woods gathering firewood, we would help Dad make a campfire. Playing with fire was not allowed (unless you were an adult), but gathering wood, building the best little teepee with the small twigs, adding some pine needles, lighting the match, and blowing on the fire was NOT playing. It was a skill we all learned at a very young age. After the fire was ablaze, we would bring all our needed supplies to the picnic table to create a masterpiece. Side note here:  as a child I only made desert pies, and I have grown up since then. Anyway, we would spread the butter on the bread, place it butter-side down on the iron and put pie filling in the middle. We clamped the irons shut and snacked on the crusts. Even that part was special. I don't  quite understand the people who don't eat their crusts.  By this time it was dark and we sat around the campfire and cooked our own little pies. Wow were they hot when they came out of the irons!  And...oh so good. Blueberry are the best kind!

When my boys were little we started doing the whole meal with the pie irons. Everyone had their own iron, and we invented all kinds of little pies for dinner. Then we had the desert pies I remember from my childhood.  

When we go camping with our grandchildren we follow the same routine. Everyone has fun, but not everyone has the memories I do. 

Yes...my favorite meal is dinner (we called it supper growing up and still do when my dad is around). Don't forget the desert.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 18, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Ma, what a wonderful memory!  I made a mind movie just reading your description!


Dawg, I wish I'd said more about my daddy. He was and is my Idol, hero, the dearest man I've ever known. Ahhhh nuts, now I feel as if I might cry. My dad was so good to me, he taught me to fish, to ride an ornery horse and to try to be a good cook. I really miss him.

ma


----------



## kadesma (Aug 18, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Kades, you make me wish I ten years old again, with a fishing pole in my hands, a worm can on my belt, a container of extra hooks in my pocket, and a warm summer day, walking a stream, or wading down the middle of it.  My Dad would frequently scold me - "Don't walk so heavy.  You're gonna scare the fish away."
> 
> Close to where the stream emptied into Lake Superior, there was a four inch pipe that rose 2 feet from the ground, with ice cold spring water that gushed from the top.  I'd be all hot and sweaty.  I'd wash my face by capturing handfuls of water and scrubbing it on my skin.  Then, I'd just bury my face in the water and drink until I had to come up for air.  We'd drive back home with our creels filled to the legal limit of Eastern Speckled Trout, Rainbows, and the occasional brown trout.  The ensuing meal was trout, cooked like in Kad's memory, and home made french fries.  My Dad didn't want the fries, just that wonderful fish.  And it made a difference where we caught them.  If we caught our fish from the Pine, or the Black, or the Clear, or even the Bisquet (it's not spelled biscuit, but my spelling is probably off.  It's a Native American spelling), it was planted fish, with white flesh that was good, but not spectacular.  But if we fished the Ankadosh, or the Neomakon, or the Roxbury, the fish was wild, with that pinkish-orange flesh, and amazing flavor.
> 
> ...


CLoftN
I feel like that At times. My dad was  who taught me to fish, not get my shadow on the stream water or the fish would look for a better hole, hpw to be still so as not to scare them more. How to clean them and He saw to it that I learned to follow the stream back to where we started fishing. He made sure I got my full limit, then it was 20 how to keep them wrapped and cool til we got home and could clean them to eat. I like you hope that one day I find that stream in heaven and that daddy is there holding out my pole, and creel to me. That is my dream.
kades


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 19, 2012)

kadesma said:


> CLoftN
> I feel like that At times. My dad was  who taught me to fish, not get my shadow on the stream water or the fish would look for a better hole, hpw to be still so as not to scare them more. How to clean them and He saw to it that I learned to follow the stream back to where we started fishing. He made sure I got my full limit, then it was 20 how to keep them wrapped and cool til we got home and could clean them to eat. I like you hope that one day I find that stream in heaven and that daddy is there holding out my pole, and creel to me. That is my dream.
> kades



It's a good dream.  Maybe we'll see each other on a stream.  That would be too cool.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 19, 2012)

Kades, Chief, Chopper, and all, I loved reading about your camping stories.  We used to go camping all the time, but it's been about 10 years now since I've gone. I sure do miss it.  I think the last time I went camping was in Lolo Nat'l Forest in Montana - breathtakingly beautiful.  

My grandma and grandpa used to take my brother and I camping in Yosemite every summer, for many, many years.  We would get up at 4AM, hit the road, and stay there for about 2 weeks.  When I was about 10 my grandpa taught me how to fish.  He had the patience of a saint, lol, one time we were fishing off a bridge and I dropped his fishing pole into the river.  I was mortified....he just hugged me, said it was OK, gave me another pole and we continued fishing.  

As far as camp meals, anything goes anytime, in my very humble opinion.  Everything tastes better in the great wild.  The best meals ever were fresh caught trout cooking over the campfire for breakfast.  I can't imagine eating fish for breakfast now but boy, were those meals ever good back then.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 19, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> Kades, Chief, Chopper, and all, I loved reading about your camping stories.  We used to go camping all the time, but it's been about 10 years now since I've gone. I sure do miss it.  I think the last time I went camping was in Lolo Nat'l Forest in Montana - breathtakingly beautiful.
> 
> My grandma and grandpa used to take my brother and I camping in Yosemite every summer, for many, many years.  We would get up at 4AM, hit the road, and stay there for about 2 weeks.  When I was about 10 my grandpa taught me how to fish.  He had the patience of a saint, lol, one time we were fishing off a bridge and I dropped his fishing pole into the river.  I was mortified....he just hugged me, said it was OK, gave me another pole and we continued fishing.
> 
> As far as camp meals, anything goes anytime, in my very humble opinion.  Everything tastes better in the great wild.  The best meals ever were fresh caught trout cooking over the campfire for breakfast.  I can't imagine eating fish for breakfast now but boy, were those meals ever good back then.



When I was in the Navy, I'd take my thirty days vacation all at once.  We'd head North from San Diego, and travel up just past Mammoth Mountain.  There was a great little fishing lake, a wild river or two, natural soda springs where carbonated water just bubbled up out of the ground, hot springs, a beautiful waterfall, and a fissure of the San Andreas fault that you could look down into.  I got to see a part of Devil's Post Pile that few see, as foolishly waded a fast, ice cold river, in an attempt to catch wild trout.  If I'd lost my footing, I'd have been swept over a very tall waterfalls.  As it was, when I gave up and decided to go back to camp, there was a devil's post pile to my left, and mountains to my right.  With wet clothing, tennis shoes, a creel around my neck, and a fishing pole in one hand.  I climbed the rock to get to a trail that followed the river back to camp, albeit on the opposite side of the river.  It was a good thing I was in my twenties, and that I was in very good physical condition.  If I had to do that now, I wouldn't be able to.  Now however, I'm smart enough not to wade the river in the first place.

If you're still in California, it's worth your time to go to Red's Meadow Campground, just past Mammoth Mountain, and down in the valley.  It's a spectacular campground.  Go in a camping trailer though.  There are bears.


Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Merlot (Aug 24, 2012)

Camping was our vacations growing up and I have great memories of my parents, brother and I with our fresh made sticks and hotdogs over the fire but I have to say the best camp meal I had was with my ex boyfriend( a chef) who made shrimp scampi over the fire at our beach camp.  He also made us omeletes every morning


----------



## chopper (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree with you Cheryl, everything tastes better in the great outdoors!  That is such a great point. I even cook stuff outside at home to make it taste better. We use the Dutch oven to make breakfast over charcoal sometimes on Sunday mornings. Then we eat at the picnic table. 
And...the grill gets a work-out!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 25, 2012)

The nearest H and I got to camping was a tent in the garden.We both liked to be near our hair dryers then
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Best meal was walking to the horse mushroom field, picking a load and frying them over wood.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 25, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Favorite camp breakfast, pancakes or biscuits and sausage. Not really a coffee person. Favorite dinner is fresh speared, blackened black grouper and grilled lobster. The Keys have campgrounds with boat ramps. Sadly more and more areas are becoming no spearfishing zones.



That all sounds lovely...but I would need coffee


----------



## Addie (Oct 29, 2012)

My favorite camp fire time was when my sister and I had a Girl Scout troop. Each summer we took them camping and taught them how to start and build a fire so they could cook their own food. I loved the look on their faces when they succeeded. They had to do everything from scratch. Prepare the food and then cook it over the campfire. 

In the cabin there was an old Army pot belly stove to heat the bunk room at night. They also had to learn how to build a fire in that and then clean out the ashes in the morning. 

Teaching and watching kids learn a new skill can give you a great sense of satisfaction.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 29, 2012)

This is a fun thread. Haven't been camping in ages, hubby's not big on nature.

Lets see..

Breakfast must be eggs, bacon, fried tomato etc. made on the weber and freshly baked pot bread.
Moer koffie (trekker coffee) made on the fire with creamer. I only like creamer when I camp, it goes with the camping experience I guess.

Lunch must be either fish we caught that day or game if we go hunting. Cooked simply with whatever herbs and spices we have.
Maybe some grilled sweetcorn and ice cold beer. I only drink beer when we camp, not sure why.

Dinner must be grilled meat or fish again with pap made in a potjie pot on the fire with sweetcorn cut into it and relish for dipping.
And some Amarula on ice to sip by the camp fire. 

I also love foraging for any edible plants to cook with all 3 meals. dandelion greens, purslane, clovers, amaranth and berries etc.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just one thing about camping I don't like. I can't squat to save my life so going for a tinkle is a nightmare lol! I always end up weeing on my shoes, falling over or getting injured. I got up one night and had to go, felt like my back teeth were floating. Ended up digging a hole, thinking I was very clever. Didn't think that the hole might not be big enough. Ended up with a wet bum problem and no loo roll. Not so easy to drip dry when your whole backside is wet. Ended up waving my bum in the air, giving the night critters full view of my behind!


----------



## Lardeffect (Oct 29, 2012)

At the end of a bonfire, bury some potatoes in the hot ash. Dig them up in the morning, there is nothing better to eat when out in the wild


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lardeffect said:


> At the end of a bonfire, bury some potatoes in the hot ash. Dig them up in the morning, there is nothing better to eat when out in the wild


 
I like doing the same with gemsquash


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2012)

Breakfast - I like the freshly made waffles on the breakfast buffet at the Holiday Inn, but I bring my own real maple syrup ...


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 30, 2012)

Holiday Inn? That's not camping, you sound like my sister now lol! As long as she has room service , a shower and a running loo she'll camp. No bugs allowed either.
Rolling my eyes, trying to anyway ;p


----------



## peterseaford (Mar 24, 2013)

G'day I am just a new boy and here in Australia we love to roast beef or chicken in our camp ovens.
love to bake bread and in the mornings its usually bacon and eggs - lunch is usually sandwiches .
some are lucky and catch fish but we usually eat the bait - thats why we use prawns.

have a great day

regards

peter


----------



## buckytom (Mar 24, 2013)

welcome peter!

i don't know how i missed this thread! 

lol, or bolas' picture. nice 'do and threads.



i have so many favourite camping foods, from hot dogs on a stick, to clam chowder cooked in the can (who knew about bpa? ), to london broil that squishes along in a plastic bag in your backpack, getting the marinade/rub deep into the meat before it's cooked over the raked out coals of the campfire on a small backpacking grill. oh, and pre-baked potatoes wrapped in foil that are reheated by shoving directly into the same coals.

i once made a couple of london broils this way on a caneoing trip (down the river to aintree ). when we had set up camp, i'd forgotten to bring something to slice the steaks on, so i used the cardboard that holds 4 six packs of beer together in a case as a cutting board.
when it had gotten good and dark out (and we had bellies full of beer and food), one of the guys mentioned that he'd liked the steak so much he wanted more. he came back to the campfire with a plate and started gnawing away, mentioning that those last pieces of steak were a little tough and chewy but still delicious.
i then realized that we had finished all of the steak a while earlier, and he had cut into the meat juice soaked cardboard!

talk about a good marinade, lol! 


oh, btw, even though they're not real potato chips but rather some sort of alien invention, one of the best things to bring in a backpack are pringles "potato" chips. because of the way they're stacked in the tubular container, they keep their shape even after days of being jostled around in a pack. regular chips or other snacks become a rough sort of breadcrumb snack. pringles have survived many trips on my back from new hampshire, ny state,nj, pennsylvania colorado, new mexico, various parts of the appalachian trail, and across the yucatan.


----------



## Claire (Mar 24, 2013)

We camped out a lot when I was a kid (remember, military, often in the station wagon, on the road).  My favorite on-the-coals meal was a chicken, halved, seasoned with sage.  BUT i cannot say enough for those fast breakfasts.  Bread toasted over  coals and buttered, scrambled eggs, bacon or ham, all dnoe over the coals.  Yummmmy yum yum


----------



## peterseaford (Mar 24, 2013)

great story - your beer must be majic to let cardboard taste like beef steak.

we do a lot of meat and fish dishes  wraped in foil and putting in the hot ashes.

great when some like tomato and onions and others dont.

another camp tucker is crepes sprinkled with sugar , lemon juice or just golden syrup. using egg powder the complete recipe can be made uppacked in plastic bags and only water need be added - let stand for half an hour and then cook

another great camp food is casserole and many of us make this in a Dream Pot or thermal cooker - no power required - the food is par cooked then put into the insulated container where it continues to cook for up to ten hours.

we have a motor home now but had a caravan and camped for years - the Dream Pot is beaut because a meal can be cooking in one as we drive along and ready to eat when ever we decide to stop.

the same cooker is also great for keeping food either hot or cold - 

kind regards

peter


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Haven't camped in centuries, but my all-time fave was fresh caught Lake of the Woods walleye fried in lots of butter.


+1 Shore lunch at LOW (anytime of day)! The cheeks were always fought over. I miss those days, but have a walleye fishing day planned at LOW in May with my cousins, their kids, and some grandkids. A family fishing derby and fish fry with an anticipated 100 (that's right) family members. Should be a fierce competition. One of my cousin's kids is a professional guide...I wonder if we will give him a handicap like they gave me when we played Scrabble at the Lake...


----------



## chopper (Mar 24, 2013)

The same foil wrapped food we eat on camp outs sometimes get eaten on road trips.  It is fun to be driving down the highway with your meal on the engine, and start to smell things right around lunch time.  You can pull over anywhere and have a hot meal.


----------



## CampfireCowboy (Mar 24, 2013)

breakfast 100%! nothing like waking up to a smokey meal!


----------



## peterseaford (Mar 24, 2013)

well i must say that if we in Australia only ate wht we caught we would be very very thin.

sure we give it a go - love to fish but never ever depend on a catch for a meal.

in our rivers , lakes and seas there must be a lot of fish BUT there is a lot of water between them out here.

in our shops we can buy "fresh" basa from Vietnam nile perch from Lake Victoria,Africa. New Zealand fish thats probably from China anyway and from our own country Flat Head tails for $60 per kilo.

imported "fresh" fish is cheap but our local farmed fish is almost the price of gold.

the usual fare camping is sausages , steak , chops , all of beef -lamb or chook.

salads in warmer weather and potatoes , peas , beans , pumpkin, onions and brussel sprouts in the cooler months.

most of these are also imported as well.

fruits are bananas ,apples , kiwi fruit from Greece, oranges from California
peaches , pears, apricots and the canned varieties are all from overseas now.

for a real wake up call at camp try Vegemiteon toast - thats very special here

have a nice day

just cooked our Hot Cross Buns

peter


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 24, 2013)

I love Vegemite...


----------



## ALABAMACHEF (Jun 7, 2015)

Biscuits and bacon and eggs over the campfire, and coffee in the pot!


----------



## panner50 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Dutch Oven Chicken*

Dutch Oven Chicken 









1¼ hours | 15 min prep | SERVES 6 
.

I cook this every year at deer camp 


Ingredients
• 1 whole chicken, cut up 
• 3-4 medium potatoes, cubed 
• 1 large onion, quartered 
• 3-4 carrots, diced 
• 3 garlic cloves, minced 
• flour (for dredging) 

•1 (8 ounce) can cream of mushroom soup 
• 1-12 oz.. can beer 
• salt and pepper 
• 1/4 cup oil 


Directions

1
preheat oil in Dutch oven over hot coals.

2
dredge chicken in seasoned flour and brown in dutch oven

3
after chicken is brown add veggies,garlic.

4
add 1/2 the beer.

5
cover and place in oven for 30 minutes. add coals to top of oven as needed
6
after 30 minutes add the soup and cook another 30 minutes or until everything is done.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 6, 2015)

Salmon done over an open fire
Breakfast (sausages, bacon, eggs, etc. taste so much better outdoors!)
Burgers


----------



## Caslon (Oct 7, 2015)

panner50 said:


> Dutch Oven Chicken



Sounds not fussy at all to make, and tasty too, thanks!  

Except maybe the heating part, how hot a fire or coals.  That probably takes a little experience.


----------



## puffin3 (Oct 8, 2015)

For camping during hunting season there's usually four of us. It's now the only time we 'camp'.
 All with big appetites.
This may sound like lots of work but it isn't:
 A big pot of boiled potatoes. Another pot of par boiled carrots and onions.
A big pot of brown gravy made at home and kept on dry ice in the cooler until used. I usually make up about  2 gallons.
 Some extremely quick-fry prime rib venison steaks/chops/tenderloins etc. The frying is really just to change the color as we all prefer wild game 'blue'.
I hedge my bets by bringing along frozen venison or elk or moose from previous hunting trips contributed by myself and the other hunters.
I bring along a few parted out' Canada geese and use the pieces in a big cassoulet.
Large china hot plates. Food all served up steaming hot with loads of bread and butter on the side. And mugs of Crown Royal or Hennessy's.
We bring along proper tables to eat and cook on. China plates. Sterling silver flatware. Glass drinking glasses. China coffee mugs.
Our intent is to live as civilly a hundred miles from nowhere as at our homes.
We pretty much always shoot something. That evening I'll quick fry some of the heart and liver and tenderloin. With a deer we'll eat everything. With an elk or moose we'll only get through some of it.
Then we'll draw straws to see who gets to take home the remainder of the organ meat. 
Add this to a campfire comfortable folding chairs and good friends and it doesn't get any better.
We all spent our early young hunting years living 'wet-arsed' eating cold tinned beans and freezing standing around a fire we couldn't seem to get going.
Now we are 'gentlemen' hunters.
We don't even start the fire in the morning. We each make our own lunch for the next day the night before and we're out of the camp before sun-up. I usually boil a pot of  water to which I add a couple of T's of BTB beef stock. Drop a large handful of uncooked macaroni into a thermos. Top up with the boiling hot BTB now beef broth/soup. Great for a hot drink at lunch and a good 'carbo-hit'.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 9, 2015)

What a fun read! I'd not seen this thread before. Himself and I camped before kids, and except for breakfasts we'd usually eat out. Camping, for us, was more a cheap form of lodging rather than a lifestyle.  There was this time in the Shenandoah Valley when we went into the tent wearing shorts and t-shirts and came out all dressed up - Himself in a suit and tie and I in a long dress. 

Then we had kids, and took them camping. Not much changed, except for the fancy clothing. In a week's time, we probably ate supper at the camp only twice each trip out.

Then I became a Girl Scout leader. Everything was cooked out! Everything tasted gourmet! The girls learned to build fires, make a camping oven from an old 3# coffee can, and cook just about anything. Our all-time favorite food? Campfire Banana Boats. Bananas, marshmallows, chocolate - how can you not love it!  We'd cut the stem off, slit the banana right through the skin and nearly all the way to the other side, then stuff with said marshmallows and chocolate pieces. Wrap each one in foil and toss it on top of the fire while you ate your supper. Finish your meal, fish your packet out of the fire, and try to be patient until it cooled off enough to open it up. It's been years since I've had one of those. 




chopper said:


> I ...I just love Camper Pies....By this time it was dark and we sat around the campfire and cooked our own little pies. Wow were they hot when they came out of the irons!...



"Hot pie iron, hot pie iron coming through!" is the cry that would go up around the fire when our daughter went camping with her second troop. I was a leader only through Brownies, and her new leader was a young, single woman who took our daughter and eleven other girls on a lifetime of adventures in eight years of scouts. I  Jennifer to this day for all the experiences she gave our girl.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 10, 2015)

My favorite camping food? The breakfast buffet at the hotel...


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 10, 2015)

I have such good memories of camping - my parents took my brother and I all over the southwest on tent camping trips.  Whenever my dad got a vacation from work, we went camping.  I was in my teens when we stayed in a motel for the first time. 

Food was whatever we brought from home, my dad wasn't into fishing.  But when we went with my grandparents, we always went fishing for our dinners.  Whatever we had always tasted better to me in the great outdoors.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 10, 2015)

All they ever fed us was C-rations! That's why I don't go camping.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 10, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> My favorite camping food? The breakfast buffet at the hotel...



 That's my answer these days too.

In the old days, we did a lot of "camper" camping while water skiing. Those were some of the best days of my life with my young family. We often camped at Shaver Lake, and the campground was owned by Edison power company. Because of that, there was an electric outlet at every covered camp table. Most mornings I'd set my crock pot on the table and we'd come "home" from skiing at the end of the day to find chipmunks standing on their back legs smelling the crock pot. It sure was nice to have dinner all ready after a long day of water skiing!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 10, 2015)

I camped a lot in my teens and 20’s.  I loved camping at the annual Winnipeg Folk Festival.  Plenty of food stands with good stuff, along with fantastic music.

Nowadays, I'm also in the "breakfast buffet at the hotel" camp!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 10, 2015)

We've moved up to the "camping at the Holiday Inn" group, too! 



Cheryl J said:


> ...my parents took my brother and I all over the southwest on tent camping trips...


My Dad refused to camp. He said he slept in a tent enough times when he was in the Army. My first time camping was with a guy buddy of mine when my girlfriend backed out of camping three days before we were supposed to leave! Since I was borrowing his tent and his girlfriend's brother's sleeping bags I asked if he wanted to go in her place. He said "sure" - he was in college and would be between his summer job and heading back to school. Worst. Vacation. Ever. He slept until noon, and we spent a lot of time driving backroads in the dark. Swore I would never go on vacation with a guy again, unless he was my hubby. So what do I do? I marry someone JUST like my buddy...sleeps until noon, drives at night. Can't win for losing!


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 10, 2015)

We just bought a pop-up camper to start taking trips with next year.  Nothing too fancy, but it does have fridge, gas cooktop (no oven), and heater, including heated queen size beds.  

I don't expect much dutch oven cooking though.  Neither of us has any experience with it in a camp style setting, and to be honest, they are harder to use when you have nothing but soft woods for firewood.  Putting pine coals on the lid for baking takes a lot of attention because the coals just don't last very long.  Then too, for much of the summer, open fires are prohibited in much of the west, and the fire danger even gets bad enough that they don't allow charcoal.  It's gas or nothing, and the camper has a gas grill that you hang on the outside wall for grilling.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 10, 2015)

Old camping saying..."First one up makes breakfast!"


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 12, 2015)

Army supply caned meat mix with cooke dnoodles, elborony are great, but any kind will do.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 12, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> That's my answer these days too.
> 
> In the old days, we did a lot of "camper" camping while water skiing. Those were some of the best days of my life with my young family. We often camped at Shaver Lake, and the campground was owned by Edison power company. Because of that, there was an electric outlet at every covered camp table. Most mornings I'd set my crock pot on the table and we'd come "home" from skiing at the end of the day to find chipmunks standing on their back legs smelling the crock pot. It sure was nice to have dinner all ready after a long day of water skiing!



Ha! That's hilarious about the chipmunks! 

Shaver Lake is just above where my dad lives in Auberry, CA. I've been there, but we eat out or go back to his house for dinner


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 12, 2015)

Kay...we were water skiiers back in the day, too...what wonderful memories!  And a great way to work up a huge appetite.   I'd probably break my neck if I tried it again these days. 

Have fun with your new pop-up camper, RP!  Gosh, I really do miss camping whether it's in a tent or camper.  We've even just used sleeping bags and built a rough lean-to for shelter back in the day. Good memories.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 12, 2015)

My dad was a great water skier back in the day.  He even wore me around his neck when I was a toddler!  This was back before life jackets were required.

I was a horrid water skier, even as a teen...


----------



## Addie (Oct 12, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Kay...we were water skiiers back in the day, too...what wonderful memories!  And a great way to work up a huge appetite.  * I'd probably break my neck if I tried it again these days.*
> 
> Have fun with your new pop-up camper, RP!  Gosh, I really do miss camping whether it's in a tent or camper.  We've even just used sleeping bags and built a rough lean-to for shelter back in the day. Good memories.



Sort of like me wanting to take up bike riding again. The fact that it has been more than 40 years since I was on one, shouldn't stop me. Middle ear problems and vertigo shouldn't be a problem either. And how do I tell the cop I am on narcotic medications for pain? I think I will stick to my three wheel electric scooter. The world is a safer place if I do that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 13, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Kay...we were water skiiers back in the day, too...I'd probably break my neck if I tried it again these days...





Dawgluver said:


> ...I was a horrid water skier, even as a teen...


I snow skied during the front half of my 20s - which accounts for my crap knees nowadays. A friend of mine decided to teach me to water ski. We were at her family's lot at a small resort in OH, her brother put their boat into the water...and I could *not* get my butt out of the water no matter how fast or slow he went.  I told Mo that snow skiing was easier since I was already upright!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 13, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I snow skied during the front half of my 20s - which accounts for my crap knees nowadays. A friend of mine decided to teach me to water ski. We were at her family's lot at a small resort in OH, her brother put their boat into the water...and I could *not* get my butt out of the water no matter how fast or slow he went.  I told Mo that snow skiing was easier since I was already upright!



Actually back in the day, single water skiing was about the only athletic thing I was really good at doing. Our group would even set up our own slalom course, and practice for hours, as my crock pot was doing it's thing back at camp. I wish I had you with us CG, as I never failed teaching both kids and adults how to water ski. 
I never was tempted to snow ski from fear of falling.  Besides, I like water a lot more than snow.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 13, 2015)

Caslon said:


> Old camping saying..."First one up makes breakfast!"



For me, that's just more incentive to stay in bed


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 13, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Actually back in the day, single water skiing was about the only athletic thing I was really good at doing. Our group would even set up our own slalom course, and practice for hours, as my crock pot was doing it's thing back at camp. I wish I had you with us CG, as I never failed teaching both kids and adults how to water ski.
> I never was tempted to snow ski from fear of falling.  Besides, I like water a lot more than snow.




First time waterskiing, I got up, then went down.  I didn't realize that I was supposed to drop the rope, and kept yelling for my dad to stop the boat in between breaths and mouthfuls of water.  I also almost lost the bottom of my swimsuit another time.  The ski belt was too big, and kept pushing it south.

My attempts at snow skiing were also pathetic.  I fell, and stabbed myself in the chest with my ski pole.  Bent it in half.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 13, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> First time waterskiing, I got up, then went down.  *I didn't realize that I was supposed to drop the rope, and kept yelling for my dad to stop the boat in between breaths and mouthfuls of water.  *I also almost lost the bottom of my swimsuit another time.  The ski belt was too big, and kept pushing it south.
> 
> My attempts at snow skiing were also pathetic.  I fell, and stabbed myself in the chest with my ski pole.  Bent it in half.



Bad Daddy!  Yep, the first thing you tell a student is to drop the rope if you fall, and put your arm thumbs up to signal you're ok. I actually lost the bottom of my suit to my knees once. Boy did I let go of that rope fast.  That's when I started wearing a one piece suit or a summer wet suit.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 13, 2015)

After that nearly happening to me once as well, it was one piece suits from then on!  For some reason I really took to water skiing easily, and after a couple of times on doubles and getting the hang of it, found singles SO much easier and lots more fun.  Snow skiing was another story - I went with my friends one time up to Mammoth because they kept telling me if I could water ski, I could snow ski.  I didn't find that to be true.  Even in a class on the bunny slope, I was a total klutz.  But like Kay, I like water more than snow. 

As far as cooking, I don't remember having outlets near the lakes to plug in a crock pot - maybe up at the Colorado River, but not locally.  That would have been nice.  We usually used a Coleman propane stove, a hibachi, or one of the bbq grills at camp.  Still good eats, though!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 13, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Bad Daddy!  Yep, the first thing you tell a student is to drop the rope if you fall, and put your arm thumbs up to signal you're ok. I actually lost the bottom of my suit to my knees once. Boy did I let go of that rope fast.  That's when I started wearing a one piece suit or a summer wet suit.




Oh yeah, one piece only!  

I also had a male friend take off skiing from the dock, but his shorts caught on it.  We got to see the moon that day...


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 13, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> After that nearly happening to me once as well, it was one piece suits from then on!  For some reason I really took to water skiing easily, and after a couple of times on doubles and getting the hang of it, found singles SO much easier and lots more fun.  Snow skiing was another story - I went with my friends one time up to Mammoth because they kept telling me if I could water ski, I could snow ski.  I didn't find that to be true.  Even in a class on the bunny slope, I was a total klutz.  But like Kay, I like water more than snow.
> 
> As far as cooking, I don't remember having outlets near the lakes to plug in a crock pot - maybe up at the Colorado River, but not locally.  That would have been nice.  We usually used a Coleman propane stove, a hibachi, or one of the bbq grills at camp.  Still good eats, though!




My dad would tell me to drop a ski and do slalom.  I never got that good, though.  A lot of friends were world-class water skiers.

I too prefer water to snow.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 13, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh yeah, one piece only!
> 
> I also had a male friend take off skiing from the dock, but his shorts caught on it. We got to see the moon that day...


 
  Sounds like you had some entertaining times out on the lakes, Dawg!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 13, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Sounds like you had some entertaining times out on the lakes, Dawg!




Shhhhh.  What happens on LOTW, stays on LOTW.*

*Lake of the Woods


----------



## DavidKWoolfolk (Oct 18, 2015)

Cereal for breakfast, bread and spam for lunch and mi goreng for dinner. Can't go wrong haha


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 26, 2015)

Breakfast Burritos, Sardines for lunch, and steak for dinner.


----------



## letscook (Oct 28, 2015)

We camped a lot growing up.
the bacon in the morning was always a welcome wake up.
then has to be either beef stew that mom had cooking all day or my dad Bq chicken. The smell of the chicken drifted through out the campground. People became very friendly that day.


----------



## The Rugged Dude (Apr 4, 2016)

Being a frost-bitten Canadian boy, I have to go with fresh-caught walleye, cooked on the open fire... fried spuds, baked beans and bannock.  


Someone beat that classic sample of northern ruggedtivity!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 5, 2016)

The Rugged Dude said:


> Being a frost-bitten Canadian boy, I have to go with fresh-caught walleye, cooked on the open fire... fried spuds, baked beans and bannock.
> 
> 
> Someone beat that classic sample of northern ruggedtivity!



Take that fish fillet, and fried round slices of spud, slap 'em between two slices of whole wheat, or rye bread, with a little ketchup and you will have what me and my best friend used to eat while camping and fishing in the St. Mary's river, just south of Sault Ste. Marie, Ont.  We lived on the U.S. side of the river but were a stone's throw away from the border.  We used whatever we caught, i.e. rock bass, small mouth bass, yellow perch, walleye, etc.  

If we went brook trout fishing, those beauties had to be cleaned and fried up without embellishments, just dredge them in flour, and fry until golden brown.  Season with salt.  That's a meal to remember for its simplicity, and that amazing brookie flavor with the orange meat of wild vs. planted fish.

Those were good days.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## The Rugged Dude (Apr 5, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Take that fish fillet, and fried round slices of spud, slap 'em between two slices of whole wheat, or rye bread, with a little ketchup and you will have what me and my best friend used to eat while camping and fishing in the St. Mary's river, just south of Sault Ste. Marie, Ont. We lived on the U.S. side of the river but were a stone's throw away from the border. We used whatever we caught, i.e. rock bass, small mouth bass, yellow perch, walleye, etc.
> 
> If we went brook trout fishing, those beauties had to be cleaned and fried up without embellishments, just dredge them in flour, and fry until golden brown. Season with salt. That's a meal to remember for its simplicity, and that amazing brookie flavor with the orange meat of wild vs. planted fish.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, Chief!

Great story!!  I lived on St. Joseph Island for one year back in 1990... so, we've fished the same waters... great fishing in the channel.  You never knew what you'd catch!  I remember one time, fishing at night for walleyes... I hooked into a huge sucker.  Must have been 7 or 8 pounds.  Until I saw it, I figured I broke the world record for Ontario walleye.  That bugger fought like a SOB!

Back he went...


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Apr 5, 2016)

Sweet, you can't beat a fish fry when camping, that's for sure. 
Here is a coho fillet I did up on the North Island (B.C.) a few
years ago. I improvised and made a tent of aluminum foil for
the alder smoke and the cedar plank I split, with the axe, from
fire wood left by the forest company.  My specially is a camp fire
paella and will have to hunt for a picture.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 5, 2016)

I wanna go back in time until I'm 15 years old again, back in 1970, with my freind, or any of you guys or gals, with my stepdad's 14 food SeaKing boat with the 21 horse SeaKing motor.  With my balance, I could go onto the river with very choppy water, and know that I would not capsize.  I simply shifted my weight to the motion of the boat.  Those were days that nobody ever forgets, good times, no great responsibilities, and just enough pocket cash for gas for the car, and the boat, having to sometimes siphon gas from the car to fill the little carry-on tank for the boat.

Yep, when I pass from this life, I'm going to ask for the 20 year old model for my resurrected self.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Apr 5, 2016)

I'd love to be able get in my canoe with out falling over or tipping the darn thing.

Here is a camp paella I made a few years ago by Mahatta River.


----------



## jd_1138 (Apr 5, 2016)

I do a breakfast scramble on the cast iron over the campfire.  I cube up some taters and some peppers/onions and throw 'em in and get them well on their way to getting cooked, then I throw in some cut up bacon, and then towards the end I toss in some eggs and then mix it all together in a "breakfast scramble".  Served with hot cowboy coffee.


----------



## jd_1138 (Apr 5, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I wanna go back in time until I'm 15 years old again, back in 1970, with my freind, or any of you guys or gals, with my stepdad's 14 food SeaKing boat with the 21 horse SeaKing motor.  With my balance, I could go onto the river with very choppy water, and know that I would not capsize.  I simply shifted my weight to the motion of the boat.  Those were days that nobody ever forgets, good times, no great responsibilities, and just enough pocket cash for gas for the car, and the boat, having to sometimes siphon gas from the car to fill the little carry-on tank for the boat.
> 
> Yep, when I pass from this life, I'm going to ask for the 20 year old model for my resurrected self.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



What a beautiful memory.  My stepdad also had a boat when I was a kid in the 1970's/1980's.  He had a 20 foot 1960ish boat with the little steering wheel/console, and it had a Chrysler Marine outboard.  He had a smaller Mercury outboard as a backup.  Good times!  It was fun getting to drive it.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm reminded of one we did in high school where we'd take a big cast iron skillet fry a pound of bacon, add a big can of pork and beans and a can of beer and let it simmer till hot. We called it the 3 B's.  Another I did when trying to impress the gals was a foil meal of burger, onions, carrots, and potatoes buried in the coals. 

My bud in Port Alice has a Sprink Bok with a 75 horse E treck and you talk about a bumpy ride out to Caine's Island to fish salmon. The ride against the wind is a killer, especially at my age.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 5, 2016)

If that were me and my group of friends back in high school, we would have drank the beer and used water for the liquid in the meal. And probably taken a couple more bottles just in case...


----------



## CraigC (Apr 5, 2016)

Alligator snapping turtle stew with swamp cabbage and cabbage palm hearts.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh, we had plenty of beer, that was never a problem. In those days Wisconsin was an 18 state and we made regular beer runs - we were charmed as we never got in trouble.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 5, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I wanna go back in time until I'm 15 years old again, back in 1970, with my freind, or any of you guys or gals, with my stepdad's 14 food SeaKing boat with the 21 horse SeaKing motor.  With my balance, I could go onto the river with very choppy water, and know that I would not capsize.  I simply shifted my weight to the motion of the boat.  Those were days that nobody ever forgets, good times, no great responsibilities, and just enough pocket cash for gas for the car, and the boat, having to sometimes siphon gas from the car to fill the little carry-on tank for the boat.
> 
> Yep, when I pass from this life, I'm going to ask for the 20 year old model for my resurrected self.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North





jd_1138 said:


> What a beautiful memory.  My stepdad also had a boat when I was a kid in the 1970's/1980's.  He had a 20 foot 1960ish boat with the little steering wheel/console, and it had a Chrysler Marine outboard.  He had a smaller Mercury outboard as a backup.  Good times!  It was fun getting to drive it.



You guys were what we called "rich folks".  I grew up in a canoe, spend every summer for my first 17 years in Balsam Lake, Wisconsin in a cabin that these days would be primitive in the extreme.  No insulation, the roof always had a leak somewhere, we didn't even have electricity at that cabin until I was about 8 or 9.  We played cards in the evening under kerosene lamps.  The whole front was a screen porch with nothing but roll up fabric shutters to keep out the weather.  But what we lacked in stuff we more than made up for in location.  We had 1/4 mile of lakefront and 25 acres of woods that were owned by my maternal grandmother, and back then in the 50's, property lines were just something drawn on a paper in the county office.  We roamed at will and never worried about it.

Our canoe was an Old Town mahogany, canvas covered until my father fiberglassed it in the mid 50's.  My grandmother bought it new in about 1920 when she was in her 20's.  That canoe was our grocery hauler during the week when the car was back in Minnesota for the work week (my grandmother was a teacher and was off all summer, so we stayed with her even when Mom went back to the city).  It got us to town and back many, many times.  It was our swimming and diving platform, and our fishing craft.  We took it out in all sorts of weather as long as there was no lightning.  Having lived in that canoe since I was big enough to hold a paddle, capsizing held no fears for me.  Life jackets?  What are those?  

I couldn't begin to guess how many fish we landed in that canoe.  Sunfish, bluegills, black crappie, perch, rock bass, largemouth bass, walleye, northern pike, and a few bullheads.  We caught turtles from it with a landing net lashed on to a 10 foot cane pole. 

Yeah, we were poor in money but incredibly wealthy in life.  I only wish I'd had the same appreciation for it then that I do now.  Like most kids, I took it for granted.  Now that it's long gone, I want it back.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 5, 2016)

Ah, memories.  We summered on Lake of the Woods, and until I was in my tweens, we stayed in cabins with outhouses, the original toasters that were probably from the '20s, and wood burning ovens and fireplaces.  Later, gas or electric.  Didn't matter, LOTW was out there to be swum in, fished in, and we all had a grand time.

Fresh caught walleye, cleaned and cooked either on a little fire on a nearby island, or brought home, where it was cooked in a CI skillet.


----------



## The Rugged Dude (Apr 16, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Ah, memories. We summered on Lake of the Woods, and until I was in my tweens, we stayed in cabins with outhouses, the original toasters that were probably from the '20s, and wood burning ovens and fireplaces. Later, gas or electric. Didn't matter, LOTW was out there to be swum in, fished in, and we all had a grand time.
> 
> Fresh caught walleye, cleaned and cooked either on a little fire on a nearby island, or brought home, where it was cooked in a CI skillet.


 
I'm with you on the walleye / little fire on an island deal.  Best fish in the world!

Have you noticed that the walleyes on the Ontario side of Lake of the Woods say "eh" and walleyes on the Minnesota side say "huh?"  It's true... 

RD


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 16, 2016)

The Rugged Dude said:


> I'm with you on the walleye / little fire on an island deal.  Best fish in the world!
> 
> Have you noticed that the walleyes on the Ontario side of Lake of the Woods say "eh" and walleyes on the Minnesota side say "huh?"  It's true...
> 
> RD



Wow!  It's the same in Michigan.  On the Ontario side of the Saint Mary's rapids, they say eh, and on the Michigan side they say Huh.  The only difference is that the species are salmon and steelhead.  Now go to Lake George, you get the same dynamics, but it's jumbo perch and walley, and a couple species of pike.

As for cooking fish in CI fry  pans on little islands, yep, that's about as good as it gets.  Gonna have to find a place where I can rent a boat and do that with the grandkids.  However, pancakes are best done with lots of trees around in rustic campgrounds.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## rodentraiser (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm gonna get smacked here, but I love the freeze dried camping food, so if I can bring that, I'm happy. Beef and rice, chicken and rice, beef and potatoes, anything like that. Then I'll bring along the freeze dried strawberry cheesecake, maybe some eggs, macaroni, and bacon in the can.

I might also bring along some beanie weenies and a few other things in the cooler. I did a lot of backpacking when I was doing SAR and so for now, car camping is the only way I want to get out into the outdoors.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Apr 17, 2016)

This is something I use to do every morning for breakfast. I quit doing it even though everyone loved it. if its just a few of you its OK but sometimes we get 15 people in a group including kids. 

First of all get a big pot of water on the fire. I meant a BIG pot. At least a 12 qt. Fill about 2/3 full. 

Then get your box of gallon zip lock baggies. Not the cheap ones either. The good ones.

While you are waiting for that to boil Break 3 eggs in a cup or bowl and scramble them. Dump into the baggie and throw in the boiling water. 

The reason you only fill the pot 2/3 full is sometimes the top of the baggie sticks out and will melt. 

The bags do get a little soft and sometime you have to pull it out and squash the bag around to mix the eggs. 

When done just dump on a plate. 

You can reuse the bags as many times as you need to but you have to let them cool.

It don't matter how long you leave them in there. You can not over cook them.

I use 3 eggs because that is a normal adult serving. Kids share a big.

If you use paper plates and plastic forks the only dish you have to wash is the bacon pan. (Cast iron pan. I wipe it out, put it in the camper and use it again the next day.)


----------



## Farmer Jon (Apr 17, 2016)

We always get a camp site on the river. My wife loves fresh cat fish. As soon as we get one shes preping the pan. 

Foil baking pan with a little olive oil, Onion, taters, green peppers, salt and pepper. 

Put in the catfish and in half hour or so we got snacks.

The first catch of the day is usually out of the river and on the fire in 10 minutes or less. If don't get any fresher than that.


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2016)

Jon, do you have a lot of farm hands and if so do you feed them?


----------



## Farmer Jon (Apr 18, 2016)

There are only 3 of us. The boss, my brother and I. Summertime one of my boys and my nephew works for us. Everyone either goes home or the boss takes us to town for dinner. 

I do have 6 kids. When they are all here is a chore to feed them. I keep thinking just wait until they all are married and have kids of their own.


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2016)

Farmer Jon said:


> There are only 3 of us. The boss, my brother and I. Summertime one of my boys and my nephew works for us. Everyone either goes home or the boss takes us to town for dinner.
> 
> I do have 6 kids. When they are all here is a chore to feed them. I keep thinking *just wait until they all are married and have kids of their own.*




To wish, To hope, To dream. To realize! Alas, then you will have a houseful of grandkids. Sorry, but they never really leave.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 18, 2016)

I remember a show from when I was young, "The Real McCoys".  Three generations lived in the same farmhouse.  The working adults ran the farm, while raising their children, teaching them moral responsibility, and respect, and helping them stay out of trouble.  The grandpa helped as he could, but oftentimes felt as a burden to those he once raised and supported.  The dynamics were realistic between the three generations, and provided a glimpse of good examples in how families should work together to help each other through the generations.

Sadley, the Family farm rarely exists anymore, and current jobs spread families accross the continent, and even to other countries.  Often, we can only keep in touch by phone, Skype, or Facebook.  That is a sad substitution for working and playing together, enjoying the love and support that close proximity allows.  And the two percent who choreograph our lives tell us that this is progress.  I say that we at the hands of powers that seek to destroy the nuclear family, and who manipulate the great waves of people so as to excercise their own power, and obtain untold wealth.

I am not an anarchist, or trouble maker.  I served my country for ten years in the U.S. Navy, and have had a job since I was about 11 years of age.  I followed the American plan.  I am simply wiser now, and not as naive as I once was.

I still believe in the American dream, where a person is honorable, works hard, and reaps the benefits of their efforts.  I just wish that the scenario were real.  I've struggled all my life, living from pay day to payday.  I don't make a bad wage.  But with a B.S. E.E.T. Degree, and giving an honest day's work for thrity-pluss years, I should be earning more, and should be allowed some play-time, and more quality time than two to four weeks a year with my children and grandchildren.

But then again, we are told not to lay up for ourselves treasures in this life, but rather treasures in the next.  I'm trying to do that and hoping for the best.

For any who read this, DC is a good place to visit every now and again, a place where we can be freinds, and share good recipes, good cooking techniques, and good ideas about anything.  It's an uplifting place, if you take pride out of it.  We can all be who we really are, and lend a helping hand, or recieve a helping hand.

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2016)

Chief, all through their years of growing up I have always emphasized that "FAMILY" is everything. They got the message early in life. When one child was being picked on by an outsider, the rest of the kids always ran to their defense.


----------



## erehweslefox (May 22, 2016)

*First night backpacking food*

So on a backpacking trip, usually we are talking dehydrated stuff, bisquick, etc... I try to make up one really good meal, and freeze it in ziplocks, for that first night dinner. Can't last the trip, but the first day (and I try to schedule the first day for a long bit of hard hiking) a really good fuel heavy meal is fantastic. 

So here is the recipe for one of my favorites

First day on the trail Ravioli!

I make up my own ravioli for this, but you can substitute store bought. Just make sure they are meaty and awesome, I mean, you are backpacking! No need to scrimp or count calories. 

For the dough:

3 cups flour (should be the all purpose variety, I use whole wheat and bread flour interchangeably with this, and the recipe doesn't notice)
4 eggs if you really want to up the protein use five
1tsp salt
2 tbsp olive oil
some water

So the idea here is to add the eggs bit by bit until you have a reasonable dough. At that point roll it out and make little rounds, those are the ravioli, and need stuffing so where we go next is:

Stuffing

OK for this get Medieval. Forget that 99% lean organic free range beef from whole foods. You want ground beef that comes in a tube, should be like 20% fat. Fat is important here. Yeah it might have some horse meat in it, deal. 

1 lb questionable ground beef
1tsp cloves
1tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp oregano
1 finely chopped onion
1tbsp chopped fresh parsley
as much garlic as you can bear
if you want to firm this up with some bread crumbs, or spice it different, I won't complain.

so for obvious this gets cooked in a pan, If you add bread crumbs do it at the end AFTER you drain the fat. One thing is that this, if you took my advice and bought the cheapest fattiest ground beef you can find, will end up with a lot of fat, drain that off and save it. 

So congratulations, you now have a rudimentary pasta and a filler for it. Fill little packages of pasta with filler in the usual fashion. Put them in a gallon ziplock and freeze. 

So you should end up with a frozen ziplock bag of awesome. That is the ravioli component, we also like sauce with that, right? 

Sauce:

So remember that fat we drained off our cheap ground beef? I hope you didn't throw it out! If you did, it is cool, just throw a half a stick of butter in it. (remember we are backpacking, not counting calories, need them)

two cans of Ro-Tel diced tomatoes and chili. And go for the real Ro-Tel, you cheap cheap b'tards You think you are saving by getting the 0.69 off brand version, pay the extra seventy cents worth it. I skimp on my protein, I never compromise on my Ro-tel. 

the fat, add in

Basil, fresh, or another herb, can't emphasize enough the importance of this. You are about to eat freeze dried crap for a bit, get some fresh.

a bout a cup of tomato sauce

2 tbsp of lemon juice

So all this mess can go into a bag, the easiest way to deal with it I've found is to keep the sauce and ravioli separate in two bags, combine them in your cookpot at camp. If you spice this right, it will keep for several days on the trail, the idea is to make it acid as all heck so the bugs are unhappy about it. Borrow some ph testing strips from your crazy uncle that does pool maintenance, if it shows up pink or red, you are good. 

Happy trails, campers!


----------

